# Puppy mill bust in tx!!!



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

that's so sad.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just horrific. I hope that there are enough rescues and shelters that can help them. Almost 500 dogs is just astounding.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

More details here:

http://www.star-telegram.com/804/story/1473393.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for the Puppy Mill Dogs.

http://www.star-telegram.com/804/story/1473393.html


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We saw this on the news last night and in one of the cages was one of the most forlorn looking Goldens I've seen in some time. It broke our hearts. This morning I went to the miller's website and sure enough goldens are listed on it. They also do "designer dogs", but looking at the photos they are mostly the smaller varieties. If GRRNT gets any of these rescues I'm sure mylissyk or I will keep you posted on their health and welfare. I'm glad these dogs are in the Humane Society of North Texas' hands this morning and on their way to health, safety and eventually permanent loving homes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas*

Dallas

Oh please let us know!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG... that is awful! Thank god these 500 dogs have been saved, hopefully it's not too late to get them back to good health.


----------



## txfire76 (Jul 8, 2009)

OMG! This is awful, I live 45 minutes from that super small town! There's not many places for rescue here so I hope others have room!!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

I dont know how people like that can live with themselves. Seriously makes me sick to my stomach. Dont even want to think about what i could do to them if given the chance. Disgusting. I'll be keeping those poor dogs in my thoughts...sending all the good vibes i can muster their way.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

It's a horrible situation for all those dogs. Those that are responsible probably wont get any charges pressed against them in the local authorties wont step up to the plate so to speak. 

I just do not understand the stupidity carelessness that goes into an operation this large. Hopefully most of the animals can be saved and have better lives beyond the hell theyre currently going through. 

It's about a 20 min drive from my folks house to the little town of Bowie. Sad sad sad.


----------

